# MULE DEERE



## larryloser (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello All,
I just finished my annual project which this year was a scale "Mule" with JD influence.

It is electric. Quiet. Good for parades, estate or farm transportation or ??

Since the South Haven Flywheelers show is cancelled, I thought I would show it on line.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Nice job. That would be great for hauling produce from the garden to the house! Or whatever you anted to haul with it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! That is a really slick looking unit! I can think of a dozen uses for that. The only thing I would change, and it's a really small little thing, is the top railing across the front. I would cut off that short 2" stub that points to your right leg. Why? Because I just know that I would be banging my shin on that all the time, because I'm always banging my shins on stuff. It comes with having size 14 feet I guess.

So what did you use for an electric motor? And how far can you travel between recharging? And how fast does it go? The more I look at it, the more I want one.


----------



## larryloser (Oct 18, 2011)

bontai Joe said:


> WOW! That is a really slick looking unit! I can think of a dozen uses for that. The only thing I would change, and it's a really small little thing, is the top railing across the front. I would cut off that short 2" stub that points to your right leg. Why? Because I just know that I would be banging my shin on that all the time, because I'm always banging my shins on stuff. It comes with having size 14 feet I guess.
> 
> So what did you use for an electric motor? And how far can you travel between recharging? And how fast does it go? The more I look at it, the more I want one.


----------



## larryloser (Oct 18, 2011)

It has a Clubcar golf cart axle/motor.
I estimate 20 mph and I haven't established range yet, but would assume 50% of golf cart range.

This one and only could be yours! (I sell my creations every year to fund the next project).


----------



## larryloser (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello All,
I just got a new charger for this project and it is now complete. Please spread the word to any JD collectors you know that this is available to buy. As I said before, I usually take my projects to the South Haven, MI Flywheelers swap meet or tractor show, but not this year.....


----------



## larryloser (Oct 18, 2011)

larryloser said:


> Hello All,
> I just got a new charger for this project and it is now complete. Please spread the word to any JD collectors you know that this is available to buy. As I said before, I usually take my projects to the South Haven, MI Flywheelers swap meet or tractor show, but not this year.....


Listed in classifieds.


----------

